# moose decoys



## shedder (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone had any experiences with the cow moose decoys from Montana Decoy or Extreme Dimentions. I,m leaving on my annual moose hunt in a few weeks and i am interested in purchasing one of these. Any comments would be appreciated. I posted on the bowhunting forum but no response.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have heard some good things. I used it once....and the moose did not even look at it twice. 

So....who knows?


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Decoys work. Sometimes not in a positive way,but they always work in some way. I was thinking you could hide behind it to shoot a bull. You never know till you try.


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Heard good things, not quite a "life sized" unit or replica but we are taking one this year on our annual trek...... What WMU are yo off to???

MILSY


----------



## shedder (Jan 13, 2010)

going to WMU 19 for the first time


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh for sure they don't work in 19. You should go to another WMU........


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Bahahahahahaha
Shane


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Yea, we have no luck in 19, I would pick a different WMU lol  :darkbeer:


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

^OK, spill the beans guys, what's the inside joke


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

No inside joke that I know of.........It's just better if people hunt WMU's other than 19. at least for me.....that's the case. I'm sure there are a pile of people who think it's great you hunt in 19.....just not me!!!!

Now do you get the inside joke!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd there 25 of us going to 19 we hired a bus to take us which tree are you behind and down what road wouldn`t want to crowd you out lol lol


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Everyone I know is hunting 19 this year. Lol. I decided to be different and go for 21A.


----------

